

Ask HN :Domain Name Idea - nick_swan

Wanting to build a simple app that I'd like to use. Having read Think and Grow Rich I want to build a simple app that allows me to store my daily affirmation or auto-suggestion text, and it gets emailed to me every morning to read. A daily affirmation can be something like:<p>You are great at...
If you keep working hard at.. you'll achieve...
You are a confident person, go and ....<p>etc<p>Hopefully others might find it useful too.<p>I can't think of a good domain name though. I'd love dailyaffirmation.com but it is gone (and I don't really want to splash lots of cash buying it), and can't really think of anything else...<p>Any ideas out there?
======
danvoell
Take a look at pool.com for deleting/backorder domains with the word
affirmation or a synonym. Even if you don't find what you are looking for you
will probably find some good ideas.

------
michael_dorfman
<http://www.affirmationfortoday.com/> ?

("todaysaffirmation" is taken, but for sale.)

------
systema
<http://www.ideacounsel.{com,org,net}>

